# Looking for a breeder



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I will travel, or ship. Price is not a huge factor, but I'm not rich. For the right pup I will pay what I must.

I want a pet/companion/best friend first and foremost. I would prefer it have the potential to work, not compete, work. I may or may not go back to my previous line of work so tracking, detection, protection and patrol are all possible. 

If titling is required I'm willing, it's just I'm not a real people person.

Stable temperament, good nerves, health and longevity are a must. No hips and elbows breeders.

I like drive but not crazy high, I need a dog that will chill and be a friend to. I am familiar with the breed and well used to the teenage phase. I recently lost my old girl at 12, have an almost 11 year old male and a 3 year old female. I am aware of SSA issues and am well used to the crate and rotate game, in fact my home is set up for it. I want a female, I work better with the girls and prefer them. I will NOT spay prior to 2 years of age. I have almost 3 decades with dogs in my home and have never had an 'oops' litter, I just really dislike juvenile spays, on my own dogs. I have zero interest in breeding, I foster enough pups.
I dislike breeders who demand vaccination schedules, specific diets and early spay/neuter. I am educated and aware and prefer to make informed choices. I am looking for a breeder who will work with me. I'm not in a rush and I am prepared to wait for the right pup.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It would help if you could post your general location or state..You might get better hits if you do so , of someone in your area


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Von Der Sauk*

We love this breeder.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> It would help if you could post your general location or state..You might get better hits if you do so , of someone in your area


 
I didn't want to post my location, because the breeders in Canada are largely iffy, and the breeders in Alberta are, well, lets just say they don't have what I want. But you are correct I suppose. I currently live in Calgary, Alberta. I am however looking at a transfer to Ottawa, Ontario which is why I would prefer a litter in the fall or later. I don't really want to travel across the country with 3 dogs, one being a pup. I will if needed, I did it with 5, but I can think of more enjoyable experiences.

I really just want a good dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome from Ottawa  Good breeders are hard to find no matter where you look and usually have long waiting lists which makes it even harder to get a pup! But they're well worth it that's for sure.

Do you have a preference for show or working lines?


----------



## GSD2727 (Apr 22, 2002)

Check out Lee Hanrahan at vTH German Shepherds Ottawa She has a really nice litter coming up. Her female is super nice and highly accomplished. I would recommend the litter and her as a breed for sure.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shade working for sure SL is a bit soft for me. I like the ones that challenge and push. I enjoy the search for the key that turns them 'on'. I love, love, love watching a good dog work. It's like cookie dough ice cream with chocolate sauce:laugh: One of my favorite dogs used to bite me if I made a mistake handling, or missed a cue.

GSD2727 thank you I will check that out.

I will wait as long as I have to, and travel to wherever I need to.


----------

